# Trinity kidded 4/19 - Totally dry fluff pics added 4/20 pm



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, went out took pics and posted at 8:30 pm. Tried to hurry and take a test - went back out at 10:45 and bam - twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boy: :girl: And they have brown eyes - soooooo their is a possibility of Joe Dirt kids!!!!!!!!!!! So we will be DNA testing!

So here they are! Excuse them - they are still soaked. :boy: born first :girl: second and she still had 1.2 the sack on her when I found them - she is TINY!!!!!!!

So here they are!



















:boy:




























:girl:



















Together - you can see the size difference. Will weigh and get fluff pics tomorrow.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19*

They are GORGEOUS!!!!  I SO HOPE they are Joe's!! AND they are buckskin!!! HAHA! Allison is coming over to the "Buckskin Side" :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19*

Only if their are Joes!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19*

Now Brandi! Yes they came fast and are just adorable BUT YOU ARE THE ONLY BUCKSKIN NUT I KNOW :ROFL:

CONGRATULATIONS
CONGRATULATIONS

What a wonderful way to end my "night".....though it is 2:30 am HERE!!

I hope they are Dirty babies....how sweet would that be? And you would have kids to carry on his lines!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19*

LIZ!!! You are supposed to be on my side  :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19*

:stars: *CONGRATS*  :stars:

The little boy has a little heart on his side! Too cute! And I do hope they are Joe's babies for your. ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Here are a couple pics from this morning - not the best - but better. Will get the good ones and weight them in tonight.

Buckling -



















Doeling -


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

oh theyre precious!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Awe, Congrats! I will keep my fingers crossed that they are Joe's.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

OH Congrats Allison -- I was way off on my estimation

The little girl has a real cool buckskiin color tone


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Thank you - she is a sweet little girl - scared the heck out of me this morning and I am watching her closely as I want to make sure she is getting enough to eat. When I went out this morning I couldn't find her - aghhhhhhhh! Trin was curled up with the buckling, but couldn't find her - found her on the other side of the awning under the slide in the shadow.

Scared me to death!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

oh dear! Has trinity had twins before? it might be that she isnt loud enough and mom doesnt even know she is to far away.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Trinity is a FF - and yes the little one does not make a peep unless you pick her up. But once I brought her over she kept them together and what not - so that was good. She was strong and nursing and walking all over.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

how big is the space they are in? thats why I have my kidding stalls on the small size.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Its REALLY big area - but she is doing good with keeping them in the small area. If need be, tonight when I get home, I will be putting her into the horse stall with the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

congrats.......Allison....they are so adorable...  .....I see Joe in there ...and for that extra boost ... I will pray ...that they are Joe Dirt's.......please dear Lord ...let them be Joe's.....ray:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

 Very pretty!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

They are toooooooo cute! I LOVE buckskins!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Thanks all - I really am hoping - but I am a little worried because the buckling has the 1/2 bellt band that is dominant with Blue..... so we will see.

It will cost me $160.00 to DNA test all 4 of them (Trinity, Blue, and each kid). But it will put my mind at ease, let me know if I can keep the doeling, and also feel ethically sound that I know the lineage.

The buckling will DEFINATELY be up for sale regardless, but depending on the sire - I will set the price at that point as a stud buck (if worthy) or a wether. Momma's udder is better then some of my seasoned girls as a first freshner!!!

The doeling, when test results come back will let me know if she is for sale.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

They are even more adorable all dry and fluffy! I do hope they are Joe's....then you can keep the pretty lil' girl :hug:

And.....I feel the need to brag...next to Allison and her hubby....I SAW THEM FIRST! :leap: I was up late chatting with Allison...actually distracting her from her schoolwork :ROFL: And got the news very quickly! Hey Allison....Betcha Brandi could use a couple more buckskins at her place :slapfloor:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Cute kids! But why get all 3 kids blood-tested? Surely it's likely that they're all from the same sire, no?

LW


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Congrats! They're beautiful! I really like the color on the doeling in particular though. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

LW - Not neccesarily, there can be multiple sires - so I will test both. It is 40.00 per animal to test.

Yes, Liz got the first pics and updates - and YES brandi needs my buckskins!!!! She REALLY needs my buck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Congrats- told you I thought she would go that night :wink:

I LOVE that doeling 

and yep definately could be different sires- being so close in breeding dates!

Hope their Joes :clap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

ray: for Joe babies!!!
Beautiful!! Love the doe...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

I can ship her Proctor :wink: IF she isn't Joe's!!!


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Beautiful babies! And Buckskin would be my top choice any day.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

I love them, they are so so cute!!!  CONGRATS!!! :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity kidded approx 10:45 pm 4/19 - fluff pics added*

Here are some new pics that I took tonight when they were out in the grass. I didn't bother to weigh them - probobly should have, but I am guessing just under 2 pounds for the tiny girl and about 2.5 for the boy. Now that she is stretched out she is only a slight bit smaller then her brother - but a SPUNKY little thing this evening. She has found her legs and by 9:30 tonight he kind of had also.

Anyway - here are more pics!














































Dams udder 18 hours post delivery while nursing twins....... constantly.


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

What beautiful babies! I'm jealous.  Congrats!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I do ship!!! :wink:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

kelebek said:


> I do ship!!! :wink:


Ohhh, so tempting kelebek.  I'm unemployed and broke! (I'm 17) but I'm about to get a job. And I already have three bottle babies ( :hair: ) I may live close to you (western washington) but not close enough haha. Too bad my budget is under what it costs.

They will find wonderful homes though!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you in 4H?? I am looking for a 4H kid to show a kid (sorry for the term) for me........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable! Amazing what a difference a few hours makes in a baby's appearance


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now they are running all over and hopping. The doeling is very independant and was trying to climb the "big kid" toys yesterday


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now they are running all over and hopping. The doeling is very independant and was trying to climb the "big kid" toys yesterday


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not in 4-H yet because I missed the deadline (darn!!) but I believe I will be next year, at least I hope to be. But then I'll be 18 and I'm not sure of restrictions of age, etc.

I'm somewhat embarrassed because I went to the meeting and got all this information for the only 4-H goat club in my county, and I missed the deadline. Next year it will be odd to be like, okay! sorry for missing the deadline before but I have a goat and I'm ready to join! 

I hope they would be accepting of that situation. :?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

YES!! I know I need them!!! :leap: I told Allison she needs to ship them BOTH to me! :wink: 

LIZ- Allison sent me a message that night and got me out of my nice warm bed to come in here to the computer and see them :ROFL: ............ BUT they were worth it! :wink:


----------

